# Connection String Oracle



## padde479 (19. Jan 2009)

Hi @all,

bin in Sachen DB-Zugriff mit Java noch etwas unerfahren. Meine Frage zum Connection-String: Was muss ich bei der _sid_ eintragen? Mein String sieht wie folgt aus:

```
"jdbc:oracle:thin@myhost:1521:orcl"
```
Als Fehler bekomme ich

```
Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: Ungültiger Oracle-URL angegeben
        at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:112)
        at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:146)
        at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:208)
        at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:538)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:582)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:185)
        at de.online.nv.test.JDBCTest.main(JDBCTest.java:23)
Java Result: 1
```

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jan 2009)

noch ein : vor dem @

edit:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=jdbc:oracle:thin&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## padde479 (19. Jan 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Allerdings bekomme ich jetzt diesen Fehler:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: Listener refused the connection with the following error:
ORA-12505, TNS:listener does not currently know of SID given in connect descriptor
```
 :?:


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jan 2009)

da bin ich persönlich schon überfragt, ich kann dich noch mal an google weiterleiten:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...know+of+SID+given+in+connect+descriptor&meta=
mehr aber nicht

gibts überhaupt eine Datenbank/ einen User orcl?


----------



## padde479 (19. Jan 2009)

Genau da liegt wahrscheinlich der Hund begraben. Wie bekomme ich denn die _sid_ raus?


----------



## padde479 (19. Jan 2009)

Ok, hab's herausgefunden. Das folgende SQL-Statement liefert mir meine _sid_

```
SELECT NAME, VALUE
  FROM v$parameter
 WHERE NAME = 'instance_name'
```
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe :!:


----------

